# Bash 4 b0rken?



## DutchDaemon (Mar 13, 2009)

Interesting, my bash scripts broke when I went to bash 4 ..


```
date=$(/bin/date)
bash: command substitution: line 17: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
bash: command substitution: line 17: `/bin/date)'
```

According to the manual, there's (still) nothing wrong with it:


```
Command Substitution
       Command substitution allows the output of a command to replace the com-
       mand name.  There are two forms:


              [B]$(command)[/B]
       or
              `command`
```

I've seen this on several machines now (all 7.1-STABLE). Wonder if this is a port(ing) issue, or might bash be broken on other OS platforms? As my bash scripts are usually valid sh syntax, changing the bangpath to /bin/sh is no big deal, of course, but still ..


----------



## plamaiziere (Mar 13, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Interesting, my bash scripts broke when I went to bash 4 ..
> 
> I've seen this on several machines now (all 7.1-STABLE). Wonder if this is a port(ing) issue, or might bash be broken on other OS platforms? As my bash scripts are usually valid sh syntax, changing the bangpath to /bin/sh is no big deal, of course, but still ..



There is a discussion of this issue on the Freebsd ports@ mailing list. It seems there is a problem with yacc under FreeBSD.

See this thread:
http://groups.google.com/group/mail...ad/2480ba468d49cc6e/8e0411e9f149adaf?lnk=raot


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, yes, that looks like it. I wanted to hold off on a PR while I waited for some confirmation, but I see it's already 'out there'.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like today's update (version 4.0.10(2)-release) sussed it.


----------



## vivek (Mar 16, 2009)

I've just pushed update...and it is now compiling .. let us hope for the best!


----------

